# Logitech G19 neuer Treiber 31.08.2010



## Emani (6. September 2010)

Hi an alle die schon den neuen Treiber runtergeladen haben...habe gerade heute erst gemerkt. Nun meine Frage....aufm LCD sehe ich endlich Logitech LCD Web Cam Viever...funbktioniert das nur mit Logitech Webams oder auch mit anderen Herstellern....wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.....


----------



## Happy Chicken (6. September 2010)

Danke für den Tip !!! Hab leider keine Cam sonst würde ich es mal für dich versuchen.
LG Kai


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. September 2010)

Was gibts denn für Neuerungen?


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2010)

Das hier:



Spoiler



*What's New*


-The G13 mini-stick can now be assigned as an analog joystick or mouse (mouse button is supported in LUA scripting) 
-Added a new feature Profiler Selector: switching profiles on-the-fly using your GamePanel device 
-Added a new menu option "Profile - Save As" to save the current profile to a new profile 
-Scan for Games now has check boxes so you can optionally select games that were not detected 
-Macros will now work even if the game runs in elevated mode 
-Improved the macro playback ability when switching between M states. Switching between M keys will no longer abort the macro on the previous M key 

*Issues fixed*

Macros with characters beginning with scan code E0 now playback correctly 

All devices are now removed during uninstallation on Vista and Windows 7 

Logitech Virtual Bus Enumerator is now installed for all gaming keyboard devices 

*Profiles Added:*
Aion 
Batman Arkham Asylum 
Beyond Good & Evil 
Bionic Commando 
Bioshock 
Borderlands 
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 2 
Call of Duty: World at War 
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood 
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 
Crysis Warhead 
Crysis Wars 
Day of Defeat (HL2 Engine) 
Deadspace 
Far Cry 2 


Grand Theft Auto 4 
Half-Life 2 (EP1, EP2, Deathmatch) 
Left4Dead 
Left 4 Dead 2 
Mirror's Edge 
Portal 
Prototype 
Rainbow Six Vegas 2 
Resident Evil 5 
Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition 
Section 8 
Stalker Clear Sky 
Star Wars Clone Wars Republic Heros 
Team Fortress 2 
Wolfenstein 

*Profiles Updated with Steam support:*
Battlefield 2 
Brothers In Arms Road To Hill 30 
Brothers In Arms Earned In Blood 
Brothers In Arms Hell's Highway 
Champions Online 
Call Of Duty 4 
Crysis 
Enemy Terrirory: Quake Wars 
Frontlines: Fuel of War 
Mass Effect 
Medal of Honor Airborne 
Spore 
Timeshift 
Unreal Tournament 3 
Warhammer Online


 
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/434/4956?section=downloads&bit=&osid=14


----------



## Emani (7. September 2010)

...und das auf dem Display der G19 nun auch LOGITECH USB CAM Viever....zur auswahl steht was viele leute auch immer haben wollten. Bei mir erkennt er zwar die kamera auf der G19 aber weil ich meine Treiber neu runterladen musste von der scheiss KOMLAND Camera...habe ich sie noch nicht richtig unter WIn 7 laufen.....deshalb auch meine Frage ob die mit jeder Camera dann auf der G19 läuft bzw. zu sehen ist.....?!?!? bevor ich mir jetzt eigentlich eine neue kaufen wollte....was ich eigentlich schon längst machen wollte weil meine Camera ******** ist....


----------



## Psytis (8. September 2010)

meine Notebook Webcam wird von der G19 erkannt. is ein Acer Aspire 7741


----------



## Roman441 (11. September 2010)

Habt ihr das mit dem Treiber auch das wenn ihr Win7 startet 2 usb verbindungstöne kommen?


----------

